# Future DSLR Ideas



## Ramodkk

Hey guys, Im starting to save to get a DSLR, will most likely get it this summer. 

My only experience with a DSLR is that I have been using my aunts Canon XSi for about 2 weeks so I feel pretty comfortable with it, Id say Im used to its grip and feel, lets put it that way. I have also handled the Nikon D40 and a Sony Alpha A300 at many stores and I think the XSi feels a lot better, also the interface seems easier on the XSi than on the Sony. The Sony has all the controls scattered around. 

Now, Ive heard that Pentax are great too *cough* Bob *cough* so Im taking that into consideration too, but unfortunately I cant find them in any retailers so I can test them.

Im leaning towards the Canon XS, since its about $170 cheaper than the XSi and is not that far below. My other choice would be the Pentax K2000, which seems to be awesome for the price ($550 w/ external Flash included @ Newegg, assuming they still have that deal in the Summer) but my only concern is that I cant find Pentax cameras in any stores so I can test them.

Any ideas? Other recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Irishwhistle

A price range would be helpful. I wouldn't bother with the Pentax K2000, but the K200D seems to be very nice indeed with it's weatherproofing and all. Then there's always the D60, which I find to be surprisingly comfortable to hold. And don't forget about Olympus, personally I'm not crazy about them, but I've gotta admit that they've got good pricing.

The step up from those cameras would be either the new Canon T1i or the Nikon D5000 (personally I'm leaning toward getting the D5000 myself.)

And I can't help but mention the Nikon D90... it's what I'd really like to get, and I'm currently trying to decide if it's worth the extra money over the D5000.


So, those are the cameras I've personally been interested in, I'd really need to know more about what you like in a camera to be of much more help. Oh, and I'd highly recommend this website in your searching.


----------



## theboy

Let's just say I wouldn't invest in Pentax!!!

Olympus is making big moves, although there bodies don't have all the bells & whistles as Canon.

I shoot Canon dSLR and recently my next purchase might be the next major conversion to Olympus dSLR.


----------



## bass76

What's wrong with Pentax?  Apart from no FF cameras?


----------



## Irishwhistle

bass76 said:


> What's wrong with Pentax?  Apart from no FF cameras?



Yeah, I'd like to know the same thing. I mean they are a little behind on the times, but they make real sturdy cameras.

So here's my opinion:

If you want a sturdy weatherproof workhorse go with Pentax.

If you want a pop camera, which has a lot of bells and whistles, but maybe not the best body design in the world go with Canon.

If you want something that's in between those two go with Nikon (this might not be the case with the D40/D40x/D60, that camera would be more like a Canon, although maybe a little more comfortable to hold.)


Then there's another way of looking at it, and that is: What camera line do you want to use for the rest of your life? Because once you buy a DSLR body and a lens or two you'll probably want to be able to continue using that lens... that's the biggest issue with Pentax that I have, their high-end cameras aren't really even high-end compared to the Nikon, Canon, Sony, and even Olympus (which reminds me, don't forget about Sony, they seem to make some nice bodies, I'm not sure what they have in lenses, but it's worth a look.) Perhaps this is what theboy was referring to.

The problem with that is that there's not much of anything so step up to as Pentax is concerned (there best camera is the K20D, which is probably about the equivalent to the Nikon D90.

Both Nikon and Canon are excelent cameras to go with in this regard as they both have a very nice selection of lenses.


----------



## Jet

I shoot with a Canon 30D--it has much better build quality than the Rebel series--along with a dedicated readout on the top of the body like all the professional and semi-professional bodies. It also has two control wheels--something which was vital to me. You can get one on eBay for $400 shipped--the Nikon D80 (which is Nikon's lowest dual control wheel semi-professional body) is more expensive--I believe it was more around $460 or so. One thing to note about the 30D is it is heavy. Quite heavy. 

Canon, Nikon, or Pentax? Olympus is cool, but the sensors are much smaller. Think about upgrade routes as well--you'll potentially be buying more lenses, etc, and it's not that easy to switch once you have a few lenses. I admit--the Nikon D300 is really an amazing camera if you ever want to upgrade--moreso than the 50D. 

/rant.


----------



## bass76

Each brand of camera fills certain niche's I think.  Each of them has their strengths and weaknesses.  If there was one perfect camera, then the choice would be easy.  I can't comment on any but Pentax.  For me the reasons I went with Pentax include value for money - both in the body and the lenses, the backwards compatibility of every Pentax lense ever made, the ergonomics of my camera (k20d), the robust body.  The auto-focus is a little slower than Canon and Nikon but that doesn't make it slow, its relative.  Camera choice is personal.  So choose a camera for yourself for what you want, not what other people might say you should get.


----------



## Irishwhistle

bass76 said:


> each brand of camera fills certain niche's i think.  Each of them has their strengths and weaknesses.  If there was one perfect camera, then the choice would be easy.  I can't comment on any but pentax.  For me the reasons i went with pentax include value for money - both in the body and the lenses, the backwards compatibility of every pentax lense ever made, the ergonomics of my camera (k20d), the robust body.  The auto-focus is a little slower than canon and nikon but that doesn't make it slow, its relative.  Camera choice is personal.  So choose a camera for yourself for what you want, not what other people might say you should get.



+1


----------



## bass76

Also, I have to say, NEARLY everyone who's answered your question has done well to give unbiased info on each brand of camera, rather than talk up the attributes of their own.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah, I guess I went too far into the "suggest me one" area, hehe. 

I just wanted to get ideas on brands and which are worth the price more etc...

But you're right, I should get the one I feel most comfortable with and that has been the XSi so far. BTW I'm looking at entry-level/semi-pro DSLR's so I don't really have a set budget.


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Yeah, I guess I went too far into the "suggest me one" area, hehe.
> 
> I just wanted to get ideas on brands and which are worth the price more etc...
> 
> But you're right, I should get the one I feel most comfortable with and that has been the XSi so far. BTW I'm looking at entry-level/semi-pro DSLR's so I don't really have a set budget.



Your best bet is to go to a camera store and try and see what you like. For instance, I believe the Pentax K200D is nearly perfect for me, but it could be horridly wrong for you. You've really got to decide which features mean the most to you, for instance:

Do you really need live view?

How 'bout in-body image stabilization?

Is a pentaprism worth the extra money?

Is a LCD screen on top that displays settings something that you want?

Do you want a compact "gadgety" DSLR or a heavy duty workhorse? Or: Do you want a camera that takes the toylike approach or the tool approach?


The last question is very important... the Canon XS would be a toy while the 50D is a tool, or the Nikon D60 is a toy, while the D90 is a tool. Pentax K2000 = toy, K20D = tool. By now you get the idea. Don't get me wrong though, a toy can be used very effectively, you just have to decide what you want. 

As far as entry level cameras go, Canon seems to have the latest and greatest stuff inside, while feeling like a toy in your hands.

Nikon is similar although I'd say they don't feel as much like a toy, but also aren't quite as up to date.

Olympus seems to get away with the bear minimum, the good thing is that they have good prices (I'd classify most Olympus cameras as taking the "tool approach", but in a somewhat boring way, they can get the job done though and should certainly be considered as an option.) 

Pentax! Well, they take the tool approach, but are a little behind on the times, people like me don't mind this, but others would much prefer the latest and greatest of the Canons and Nikons.

And then there's Sony... I can't quite figure them out, from what I can gather it's kinda like a mix of Canon and Olympus, which is weird, but whatever. They do what they're supposed to, and are decently priced.

Well, that would seem to cover the major five brands, so... have fun! Hope that helped a bit.


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks man!

I have handled a Nikon D40, D90 (not a choice), Sony Alpha A200, Olympus E-420 and some other Canons.

The one I've liked the most is the XSi. I guess I just got used to it. 

The Sony A200 has awful control placements IMO. 

the D40 feels a bit too much like a "toy" in Irishwhistle terms and the LCD interface is weird. And the D90 is out of my price range.

Pentax seems almost perfect but I unfortunately I haven't had the chance to handle them and see how they work.


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I have handled a Nikon D40, D90 (not a choice), Sony Alpha A200, Olympus E-420 and some other Canons.
> 
> The one I've liked the most is the XSi. I guess I just got used to it.
> 
> The Sony A200 has awful control placements IMO.
> 
> the D40 feels a bit too much like a "toy" in Irishwhistle terms and the LCD interface is weird. And the D90 is out of my price range.
> 
> Pentax seems almost perfect but I unfortunately I haven't had the chance to handle them and see how they work.



Well, the D40x and D60 wouldn't be any different than the D40 in that regard. And I'd have to agree about the Sony.

Now if the Pentax seems almost perfect I'd highly recommend trying one if you can find a store that caries them and then decide between that and the XSi. The XSi and K200D are very different cameras, so if you like both you'll have to prioritize features.

If you didn't already look at that website I linked to (cameralabs.com) you might want to do so, there's videos on there that explain the interface of most of the current budget DSLRs and the K200D is on there.


----------



## Calibretto

You could get the new Rebel T1i 

http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/25/canon-eos-digital-rebel-t1i-now-official/


----------



## Ramodkk

That T1i looks sexy, what caught my attention even more is the Video feature, that could come in handy. Seems like I found what I'm after.


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> That T1i looks sexy, what caught my attention even more is the Video feature, that could come in handy. Seems like I found what I'm after.



Yeah, that should be an awesome camera when it comes out. You should also take a look at the new Nikon D5000, it has HD video too.

Just making sure you know what all your options are!


----------



## Calibretto

I say if you're used to Canon (which you probably are Omar) then go with Canon, since Nikon has a completely different UI that could take awhile to get used to.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Pretty much I used an XSi for about two weeks so I'm pretty much used to it. And I have used Canon P&S cameras before and the interface/menu doesn't change much.

I'm still interested in Pentax though mostly because of how the buttons and interface are like those of Canons (at least on the K2000), not to mention the body itself looks similar so I'm still taking the K2000 into consideration.


----------



## vroom_skies

Sorry I haven't chimed in, I've been quite busy.
Still quite busy, so hopefully I can post thoughts down tomorrow.

I know holding bodies is one of the best things that can be done when deciding to purchase a DLSR, and I know finding Pentax's in stores is super hard. However, take my word on it, that Pentax's bodies are one of their strongest points. That goes double for the K10D & K20D, I don't know so much on the K*** series. 

Pentax's "faults" lie in focusing speed and continuous frames, however neither of these have hindered me in anyway. Then again, I'm not shooting events where those features would matter, such as sports.

When it comes down to it I wouldn't buy anything lower then the D80/ D90 on Nikon's side nor 30D/ 40D on Canon's side. I feel that Pentax/ Oly/ Samgsung/ Sony etc, have better offerings in that price range and also even into the higher priced teirs as well.

There is a quick view on my thoughts,
Bob


----------



## Geoff

Bob, I'm trying to remember, what is it you told me that you didn't like about your Pentax that my Canon had?


----------



## Calibretto

vroom_skies said:


> When it comes down to it I wouldn't buy anything lower then the D80/ D90 on Nikon's side nor 30D/ 40D on Canon's side. I feel that Pentax/ Oly/ Samgsung/ Sony etc, have better offerings in that price range and also even into the higher priced teirs as well.



So you would take a $600 Pentax/ Oly/ Samgsung/ Sony etc. over a $600 Rebel?

Even though Rebels are toys, I think they're still great for beginners.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Calibretto said:


> Even though Rebels are toys, I think they're still great for beginners.



The terminology is catching!


----------



## vroom_skies

[-0MEGA-];1232781 said:
			
		

> Bob, I'm trying to remember, what is it you told me that you didn't like about your Pentax that my Canon had?


I don't think it was anything I didn't like, more just that the 50D had a nicer review screen and the focusing was obviously faster.


Calibretto said:


> So you would take a $600 Pentax/ Oly/ Samgsung/ Sony etc. over a $600 Rebel?
> Even though Rebels are toys, I think they're still great for beginners.


We'll it totally depends on what model. For instance I would take my camera, the K10D, over a xti/ xsi any day. Even though the xsi has some superior features I couldn't take it seriously with the size and build of the body. Also it's not that I hate the x** line, it's just that you can get much better for the price.


Irishwhistle said:


> The terminology is catching!


It is essentially true lol.


----------



## Calibretto

vroom_skies said:


> We'll it totally depends on what model. For instance I would take my camera, the K10D, over a xti/ xsi any day. Even though the xsi has some superior features I couldn't take it seriously with the size and build of the body. Also it's not that I hate the x** line, it's just that you can get much better for the price.



Good to know :good:


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks so far, I think I came to the conclusion that I'm stuck.

Stuck between the Canon XS ($510 w/18-55mm) and the Pentax K2000 ($600 w/18-55mm & 55-200M)

I'm thinking the Pentax is the better deal. Note that I'm no longer looking at ergonomics since they look to be very have similar in terms of body shape and button positions.


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Thanks so far, I think I came to the conclusion that I'm stuck.
> 
> Stuck between the Canon XS ($510 w/18-55mm) and the Pentax K2000 ($600 w/18-55mm & 55-200M)
> 
> I'm thinking the Pentax is the better deal. Note that I'm no longer looking at ergonomics since they look to be very have similar in terms of body shape and button positions.



Just realize that the K2000 doesn't have weather sealing, but I'm sure it's still a good camera, and that white version... man...


----------



## vroom_skies

- Are you open to open to buying used?
- The K200D can be had for around $560 with kit lens, I would most likely take that over the K2000 with the two kit lenses.

You can get the K10D for upper $300 or low $400's. Sometimes that includes the kit lens as well.


----------



## Ramodkk

Well, I wouldn't mind buying used as long as it is in good condition and it's a good deal. 

But this looks like a good price no?

http://www.amazon.com/Pentax-Digita...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1240280975&sr=1-1


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> - Are you open to open to buying used?
> - The K200D can be had for around $560 with kit lens, I would most likely take that over the K2000 with the two kit lenses.
> 
> You can get the K10D for upper $300 or low $400's. Sometimes that includes the kit lens as well.



Very good point. If I preferred toy cameras (which I don't) I'd definitely get the white K2000 though. Personally I'd get the K200D as I like my cameras to be tough and somewhat old-fashioned if you know what I mean... I like the the new technology, but I just don't like how companies seem to be putting as few buttons as possible on their cameras.


Omar, if you're trying decide between the XS and K2000, and just don't want to get a K200D, then I'd go with the (white) K2000 (hey, if you're gonna get a toy, get an awesome one! The XS is somewhat overshadowed by the XSi, which ruins the "cool" factor, if that's what your going for.)


----------



## Ramodkk

Actually, I'm considering the K200D now, but yeah, the White K2000 looks sexy!

Amazon price for the K200D looks awesome:

http://www.amazon.com/Pentax-Digita...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1240280975&sr=1-1


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Actually, I'm considering the K200D now, but yeah, the White K2000 looks sexy!
> 
> Amazon price for the K200D looks awesome:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pentax-Digita...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1240280975&sr=1-1



Well then by all means get the K200D!

Yeah, amazon seems to have the best prices for cameras most of the time.


----------



## Ramodkk

Might be just me but all of a sudden, it seems like the perfect camera for around that price. It's going to be my first DSLR too so I guess anything is good. Of course I'll still look for the best deal.

Well, looks like I'm getting the K200D then. Now I have to wait, my parents owe me most of what the cost will be. For the mean time, save all I can and hope price comes down then or something.


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Might be just me but all of a sudden, it seems like the perfect camera for around that price. It's going to be my first DSLR too so I guess anything is good. Of course I'll still look for the best deal.
> 
> Well, looks like I'm getting the K200D then. Now I have to wait, my parents owe me most of what the cost will be. For the mean time, save all I can and hope price comes down then or something.



So first I got the S700, then you got the S700, then I said I was gonna get the K200D, then you said the same thing... I bet you can't wait till I decide to get a 5D mk2.


----------



## Ramodkk

Well, being able to financially "want" the 5D would be the first obstacle, lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Well, being able to financially "want" the 5D would be the first obstacle, lol



Well, so far it seems that if I were to get a 5D you would... so on the other hand, that might mean that you'll never have a 5D.


----------

